# Fit bit Fat



## YouAgain (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok I need some help.


I am quite fit but no matter how many sit ups I do I can't lose my fat stomach!


What are some other excercises that could help me?


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 23, 2003)

Any cardio will help you burn fat. It's my opinion that target exorcise will firm up an area, but not burn fat where you would like to lose it. Have you tried to cut out sugar in your diet? You can keep breads and starches just give up sugar for a month or two. 

don


----------



## YouAgain (Sep 23, 2003)

Should I cut out *All*  sugar?


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 23, 2003)

As much as possible, but you'll still have breads and potatos for a carb source.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *I am quite fit but no matter how many sit ups I do I can't lose my fat stomach! What are some other excercises that could help me? *



Exercise is only part of the equation.  You can do sit-ups until you're blue in the face.  You'll end up with a great six-pack, hidden under the fat in the abdomen.  

You can't lose fat in a particular area.  The only way to lose fat is to exercise more and eat less, so you burn off more calories than you consume.  Unfortunately it takes a lot of time to do this (dropping 1000 calories a day in diet/exercise lets you lose about 2 pounds per week).

I suggest you get involved in additional research on cardio, weight lifting, and proper dieting (no fad dieting).  One site called www.thefactsaboutfitness.com has a lot of information for you.

WhiteBirch


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 23, 2003)

Not all potatoes are the same, regular potatoes and red ones, are a starch which means they convert to sugar.  Sweet potatoes are the way to go without getting something that converts to sugar.  Doing situps will not make you loose fat on your stomach, it builds the muscle underneath the fat, which won't help you with looking more slim.  Cardio, weight training, and a good diet, is what you need.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

Cardio, cardio, cardio!


----------

